
Ask HN: How are you caring for your back, spine, neck and posture? - qrbLPHiKpiux
Sitting all day, how are you caring for your back? What methods, exercise, techniques and products are you doing &#x2F; using?
======
typicalphil
I use a basic lumbar support from Amazon and work in intervals that force me
to take short breaks regularly. Exercise hasn't helped but I still do it
carefully to stay energized.

The intervals have helped tremendously, not only with my back but just to stay
fresh mentally and physically overall. I like the Pomodoro Technique, e.g.
focus for 25 minutes followed by a 5-min break, but I don't do any of the
other shit. I don't need an entire productivity system, just the intervals and
some good house music.

To expand on exercise a bit, I'm not a doctor but in my personal experience it
can actually be bad for your back. I went from the couch to running half
marathons and hit a few back issues along the way. I'd say the key factors
are: a) learning proper form and technique, including cardio; b) progression.

------
dmfdmf
Lift free weights, start young, make it a life-long habit before your strength
starts to wane with age. Look up Alan Thrall on YT for some vids on good form
for the basics like bench press, overhead press, dead-lift, squats, etc. that
and core strength work and stretching should keep your posture in good shape.

